# finished "new" farm/ranch truck



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

After some pretty good info from HayTalk members Patrick and I have finished my truck build, not exactly Jesse James but we like it.

I found the 08 F-350 4x4 com cab and chassis from the power company w/93,000 miles. Removed the CAT and EGR then programed--that went good--lots more go power! Running empty getting 22+ fully loaded 10-11

I like the small cab better than my old king ranch barge. Used some plastic redwood from Lowes for side boards.

Built the flatbed with boxes and chain bins, racks for 20'pipe and such, coated the deck w/no/skid boat stuff, wired the truck for my winch and fuel transfer pump added a nice touch screen Pioneer stereo and hauled some hay!


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Good Work!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the tail lights, can't hardly beat LED's, problem here is though so they run so cool LED taillights soon get covered with snow and are no longer visible. A few trucks I've left the old incandescent tail/turn/brake lights and have added a set of LED's as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice mike, enjoy!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice job Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

She looks like a beast should give you years of great service


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Where'd you get the bed??

IMHO on these newer trucks, they can keep their stupid box... they're so tall now you can't reach into them from ground level anyway (unless your 8 feet tall). I'd rather have a flatbed any day of the week.

Later! OL J R


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Luke, my son Patrick and I built the bed. I ordered the lights and boxes from amazon.com and put it together in our shop.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> Luke, my son Patrick and I built the bed. I ordered the lights and boxes from amazon.com and put it together in our shop.


Mike, I can see that Patrick and you are real handy. Nice work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike, of course I need more on the straight pipe and tuner. 
How was the install in terms of difficulty? 
Do you mind me asking cost?

Have 2 '08's with 6.4's in need of it.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Sure JD, here it is:

from: Monsterperformanceexhaust.com

DPF-R plus (70hp gain tuner) $399

K&N 57 cold air $299

from: Rudys Diesel

CAT & DPF delete (exhaust pipe) $189

from: Matrix Automotive

CNS EGR-DK-800 (egr kit) $55

The exhaust pipe was pretty straight forward, we used the plasma cutter a little then one of Pat's buds told us we could sell the CAT on Ebay...oh well

Removing the upper and lower EGR coolers was an exercise in yoga and patience as several bolts were installed with the engine out of the truck. Some of the work was much easier for me if Pat did it! The instructions were terrific--not too good of photos but kept us going. A couple of bolts were reached from the wheel well.

The tuner is low in the price spectrum but had good reviews and worked just right. The prompt voice is a British woman!

I was having a "drive to clean" warning every 25-30 miles, mileage went terrible, NO MORE!

A low throaty exhaust rumble (kinda cool) at idle but not any noticeable loudness.

This "fixed" this truck and made it into the puller I wanted.

Mike

I'll add I made great deal on this truck because of this needed upgrade.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is the tuner what they call a "tow tune"?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Where'd you get the bed??
> 
> IMHO on these newer trucks, they can keep their stupid box... they're so tall now you can't reach into them from ground level anyway (unless your 8 feet tall). I'd rather have a flatbed any day of the week.
> 
> Later! OL J R


And
so much more use for a flatbed on a farm.And you don't have to worry about your wife complaining all the time cuz ya got your bed all beat up.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Well done, I would be very proud. Always nice to transform a problem machine into something dependable.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

JD3430, The tuner is a performance tuner but not with the different settings/screen etc--$400 not $1,200 I re-programed my truck then I put the tuner in a box in the glove box! I did not care to re-set for economy/pull/race etc..

endrow, I never met a tailgate that I didn't beat the crap out of!


----------

